# PVC Set



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi i was wondering how to make a pvc set. Plz describe how to make in detail. I have the traps and some 5 inch pvc. Plz be detailed such as where to set what to look for and what lure to use.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

somebody plz reply i have the materials i am just not sure of where on a bank or something to set it and what lure/bait to use?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

sorry man ive never used that set before if it works good let us know ... if you figure out how to make it


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that iv seen this set in a magazine before and I think that to make this set you need to stick the pipe in a bank so that it is about a foot off the ground and the opening is pointing straight out then you set the trap right infront of the pipe then throw a chunk of fish in the pipe or you could make it like a cubby set and set it on the ground and have a trap guarding each end, I would anchor the pipe to the ground so then if you make a catch it cant move the pipe and you can make a double catch.
(i drew a picture of them on paint but I cant get it to appear so sorry about that) hope this helps some


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a good set for ***** and mink. To make it you stick the pipe in the bank about nine inches off of the ground into a steep bank at the waters edge. I found it best to have the pipe sticking out about 12". Place one trap infront of it and about 3" offset to one side. Place another one the same distance to the other side. Make both of these drowning rigs and you can have a chance at a double. Place a good fish bait in the back of the pipe and stuff a wad of grass in front of it. Then put a good call lure on the lip of the pipe and a small bit up high above the set to catch the wind. Some times its a good idea to throw in some feathers to add some eye appeal and place some backing directly below the pipe to make them work the front. Just another tip I have had better luck using a small diameter pipe such as 2" or 3" dont really know why but it made a difference. If you have any other questions post em up otherwise good luck with it and let us know how it works!!


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I still dont get it if u put the pipe into the bank how would u have two openings/ wouldn't u just have the front opening because u stabbed the pipe into the bank therefore there is no opening from the back? That is what i understood.


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Here is one way to this. I just stick the PVC into the side of the bank at a little bit of an upward angle so it holds the lure better and makes them work the set more.
http://thebeav.topcities.com/fall03/fall03.html#pvc

Ryan


----------



## Bowhunt (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

It is stuffed into the bank. What I was saying was that they will crawl under the pipe and try to dig it out so you should stuff some stick under there to make them work the front.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

how would i get the pipe into the side of the bank this time of year due to the freezing?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Use your spade to dig out a pocket, stuff in the pipe fill empty space with mud and it will freeze over night and secure the pipe.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

i saw where you stick the pipe in the ground/ bank at a angle say 80 or 70 stick a small paper cup in the pipe so it is snug then place bait like syrup in cup and drible some on outside of pipe everytime the **** hits the bottom of the cup it slides further down making him work harder for it place the trap under the lip of the pipe
dont have to have the cup

have hardly used this set but caught a possum :wink:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

this months outdoor life magizen has about 4 pages about this topic


----------

